# Shsk'h



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

I did a quick search and didn't find it here on the boards so my apologies if it has already been posted but here goes:

*SHSK'H*

The SHSK'H Netlabel was created in 2007 in New York by the musicians Jody Pou and Igor Ballereau with the purpose of promoting their work through exclusive recordings to be found on the site, shskh.com.

SHSK'H is also an audio-gallery of diverse music. We promote the work of other musicians by commissioning new pieces from composers and by producing personal recording projects by selected musicians of many different styles. These works, again, are exclusive to shskh.com and are not distributed anywhere in disc format.

All music on shskh.com is free. You do, however, have the opportunity to participate in the development of these projects by choosing to pay the sum of your choice for the works that you download, if you so desire. You will find the Contribute button under the Download Album tab for each Volume.
These funds will go exclusively toward new productions by the company and will help us continue to nourish this site.

In order to be kept informed of future releases, we encourage you to join the mailing list, which can be found on the Contact page. We fully respect your privacy and will not sell or share your personal information with anyone.

Thank you for your support!

All recordings on shskh.com are licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial 3.0 United States License.

http://shskh.com/www/

Some great stuff over there! Big fan of Igor Ballereau & Kenneth Kirschner their works


----------

